# S.S. Prop on yammi 25 2 stroke



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes and no.. But he is pretty correct as the propshafts on our small motors are well, small. On big v6's its the other way around. (usually) the prop gives before the propshaft on a bigger motor. But your problem is easy. Dont hit bottom. Or dont run over hard bottom. Sand is fine. Also i have the same motor as you, and i always leavE it in tilt mode so if i hit something the motor just kicks up instead of it bending the prop and trying to rip the motor off the transom.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya I do the same with leaving it able to kick up, just a question do you have a stainless prop and if so how do you like it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a stainless 15 pitch that i use regularly. It works fine but i notice at idle it makes alot of noise. Its called" driveshaft chatter", its basically made when at idle(in gear) the motor makes such little torque that it has problem turning the heavy prop. Basically it has to do with the ring and pinion gearset and how they are reverse spiral cut gears and how they are engageing and disengaging etc etc.. But it doesnt hurt anything


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

The guy at the shop is correct, you are more likely to damage LU on a small motor with SS prop if you hit something. Also, he saved you money spent for unnoticeable or no performance gain. 

For me I want the least amount of weight in my prop. Just as cut runner said I want to spend as little torque to spin the prop. This aids in quicker plane and higher pitch capability. Also reduces chatter or backlash caused by difference in rotational velocities.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, but do they make aluminum props with different pitches and what not for small bores or no. I know that if they do it will be extremely limited


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I run stainless. Have been running stainless on a Yamaha 25 2 strokes for years. Almost exclusively Power Tech. No issues. IMO, to bend your prop shaft you have hit something very hard and in an unusual way. Its been my experience that the hub will slip before the shaft will bend. On the other it only takes a little contact with a aluminum to start causing damage. Sand, oysters, roots, logs, rocks, crab traps, etc.... They all can damage or ruin an aluminum prop in a matter of seconds. 

Bottom line is that the SS props hold up better. They cost more up front but you don't have to replace them as often as aluminum props. IMO, SS props are a better value.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya I hit a root running up the chassawitzka river and it scratched my prop up pretty good so that's one reason why I want a stainless is better durability.


----------



## OviedoAV (Oct 12, 2010)

Tom, what is that prop you have? It looked like what i wanted to get, but wanted to see what you tought of it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I got a piece of stump between prop and skeg and it tore up the prop and broke off a big part of the skeg. I run into crap all the time and I am very pleased how the aluminum prop becomes the sacraficial part of the collision.

As I mentioned in another thread I have friends that run rivers with rock and boulders and they all run composite props and they will probably never go back to aluminum and I am posative they will never put a stainless on.

A prop redo is far cheaper than a lower unit.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I dont run no were that has boulders in it or nothin like that all to often if ever. Never heard of a composite prop :-?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I broke the skeg on a stump in Steinhatchie


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

When I finally put my NEW motor on the Gheenoe it WILL have a Composite prop ... I'll put a link up in a few minutes ;-)


http://www.piranhapropellers.com/

Look they Have a dealer Close By 


MANATEE BOAT RENTALS
10806 W. HALLS RIVER ROAD
HOMOSASSA,FL 34448
352-628-7334


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

But for a composite prop your gonna be laying down some serious cash. More so than stainless.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Where are you getting your information ?  They are $103.00 

Stainless is almost $400.00 ! (for a "good" one)

http://www.discountboatpropellers.com/yamaha-18-30-hp-ob-c-15_120.html

http://www.discountboatpropellers.com/product_propeller_info.html?products_id=640&cPath=15_120


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry about that. I said the props backwards


----------

